# Tomatoes & Sauce - a trigger ?



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

Hey Everbody,Do tomatoes and/or tomato sauce trigger your IBS? I eat tomatoes everyday with my lunch salad and am concerned about the number of times folks here have mentioned it. Especially as they are supposed to be so good for you (cancer-fighting food).Zach


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 1999)

I love everything tomatoey except raw tomatoes! Everyday I have some kind of tomaote soup, or tomatoe suace, or ketchup, or stuff like that. It has never affected my IBS very much (thank goodness!)YUMMY TOMATOES (not raw)!!







------------------*Michelle*


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I've been wondering the same thing. I went for several months just having a little homemade pasta sauce (maybe twice a week) with very few apparent problems. Recently, I've probably been having it more like four times a week and feeling bad. Of course it could be the garlic or something I put in it. Also...what role does acidity of food in general play? I mean I KNOW that citrus causes me problems and it is quite acidic like tomatoes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

Basically tomatoes or anything with tomatoes is a trigger for me. I think it may be the acid in tomatoes. Do you think that I have learned my lesson and tried to avoid tomatoes? Of course not!! ------------------


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Even the single slice of tomato on a fast-food hamburger gives me grief. (I now order them no tomato, no lettuce, no onion, no sauce. Yum.) Spaghetti or chili gives me D within an hour. I'm growing cherry tomatoes out on our patio, and my husband had been going on and on about how sweet and juicy they are, so on Sunday I ate just 3. The result was spending 2 hours in the bathroom, with nausea too. They weren't THAT good!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

ME2 have problems with tomatoes. It's funny because I just picked some from my garden. I just love tomato and mayo sandwiches. I figured I'll be home the rest of the day, so I'll be realitivly safe. I have an extremely fast transit time with raw tomatoes. Garlic and spaghetti get's me every time too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

My husband, Mr. Iron Stomach, doesn't do well with tomatoes, especially sauce from a jar. He gets D, etc. I seem to do okay with a few tomatoes, we both do better with homemade sauce or Muir Glen. Some sauces have corn syrup and peppers mixed in--so that can be the problem, too.--Meeps!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 1999)

tomatoes on occasion seem to have caused me trouble. strange thing is, salsa doesn't seem to bother me--i eat a real whack of that stuff. yummy.i know of a family member, however, (also IBS-D, methinks) who has to avoid tomatoes completely.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

tomatoes always trigger gastritis in me...sigh. I love em, too. doh!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

If you cook the tomatoes for as long as possible the acid turns to sugar. They bother me too,but if its cooked for awhile it doesn't bother me so much.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Yep tomatoes pasta lasagna pizza everything I love provide instant D but if they don't bother you then eat them or eat them in moderation. You can find out if they are bothering you by eliminating them the reintroducing them to your diet slowly,------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 1999)

I had to reply to this because I'm a big tomato fan. Here's my experience: tomatoes themselves are all right. Catsup is bad for me because of the vinegar. Marinara sauce is bad if it's cooked with bay leaves. Find a water-based catsup and make your own marinara sauce being very careful what your ingrediants are, and you should be able to bring tomatoes back into your diet.


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

LMAO! Tomatoes give me the BIGGEST bloating pains EVER! Not so much just tomatoes, but mostly tomato sauce (pasta sauce). Everytime I eat pasta with tomato sauce... WHAMO! My tummy gets so big and it litterally feels like it's going to explode. It's very painfull.Spirit*


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Funny -- my GI said I could have tomato sauce (plain, yuk!) but not spaghetti sauce, because of the spices and not tomatoes, because of the rawness and the seeds. That seems to make sense. I have the least empirical evidence of anyone here, because I haven't eaten a tomato since I got this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 1999)

Fresh tomatoes don't bother me but tomatoe sauce does. When I get pizza, i order it without sauce. I really don't miss the sauce that much and that makes it fewer calories. They call it a "White pizza"! I do however, miss spaghetti.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 1999)

I can eat fresh tomatoes but not tomatoe sauce. I order my pizza without which isn't as bad as you think. They call it a "white pizza".


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 1999)

The night before last I had tomatoes and cornand got a bad reaction. last night I had french fries with ketchup--really bad reaction. I'm beginning to think tomatoesare not good for me.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I love them in any form. They don't bother my IBS, but my GYN says they contribute to my yeast infections.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

Tomatoes don't bother me in any form. Occasionally, a jarred sauce will have som suspicious ingredients and those won't agree with me, but it ain't the tomatoes.I had to laugh at Sickie's comment about "white pizza" because it's basically all cheese -- which would kill me! (And surely doesn't reduce the caloric content of the pizza).


----------

